# CRS Mating Behaviour



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to report a bit about the behaviour of my shrimp. 
Once the temperature went up this spring, my shrimp have been acting really different. The males are swimming in circles, stopping aginst the glass, mounting on top of any other shrimp they can. Its actually pretty interesting and funny to watch. 

And its obvious that its mating behaviour because I think over 9 of my female shrimps are now berried.

I also found that the males are quite aggressive. The females would be defensive and drive other shrimp out of their hiding spots, as well as steal food... They grab the food all the other shrimp are trying to eat and drag it into a dark area... lol. While the males are just mounting, and causing stress to everything and probably themselves. 

Another unfortunate observation I made was that I was losing 1 shrimp a week, and I'm quite confident that they are males that are dying. None of the berried shrimp have died, just the adult males. 

Which makes me question whether or not excessive pheremones and excessive mating behaviour from several males could stress them out and cause them to die. 

As I've shown, my parameters are good and consistent. Does anyone else see this behaviour in their shrimp? the aggression between males is causing me to be suspicious.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think your males were stressed. do you often dose mosura eros/gravidas?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Dont use either of those products. 

And it doesnt seem like Eros was really necessary at all...


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

ye i noticed the same behaviour late last week after i noticed a saddle in one of the female crs. Igor than confirm that the males go crazy when they sense the pheromones the female puts out. i haven't noticed any deaths yet but then again there's a lot of hiding places for my shrimp so i could have suffered a loss without being aware of it.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Once in awhile the males will go into a frenzy swim when the females release pheremones. This doesn't cause deaths.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What about after WCs? I notice sometimes when I do a larger than normal WC, the CRS go absolutely nutso.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

hi:
you will notice this behavior before any of the shrimps molts.
you will notice a molted skin after.

dp


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> What about after WCs? I notice sometimes when I do a larger than normal WC, the CRS go absolutely nutso.


IF your water parameters differ greatly after a wc they will swim a lot like crazy. Have you ever noticed if they were male or female?

I actually triggered the males to go into a frenzy swim this week without a wc. I will test this out more before I post any results but it was very interesting this means something I did had triggered the females to release pheromones. I will do some research.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd really be interested in your findings. Please keep us in the loop. Thanks.


----------

